# Uploading a folder to idrive



## Leslie (Sep 8, 2013)

I got an idrive account and was able to upload some files. But how does one upload a folder? When I click on a folder that I want to upload, the only options that come up are open and cancel. I want to keep the files in the folders, not end up with a hodgepodge of files that thereafter need to be put back in folders. Is uploading a folder possible, and if so, how is it done?


----------



## M_Scott (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if you're uploading via a widget in the systray or your browser online but a iDrive FAQ post mentions that when using your browser while viewing your account online some features are browser dependant, drag&drop and right-click upload file or folder. The browsers mentioned were Chrome and Firefox.

Here's the page - Frequently Asked Questions on IDrive online backup

HTH 

Mike


----------

